# Best bow for short draw length 27"



## brokenarrow (Nov 19, 2009)

Any information would be nice. Thanks


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2009)

What all are you planning to do with it? 

Is there a cap on the $$?

Are you looking for the fastest or the smoothest?

Alll of these make a difference in the answer you will get.


Chuck


----------



## brokenarrow (Nov 19, 2009)

*Budget*

I usually will spend as much is at takes to buy the best, I hunt mainly with a bow. I have a Mathews and a Bowtech now, time for a new one though.

I am looking for speed and accuracy, I usually get the accuracy with the top bows, but i sacrifice a lot of speed w the short draw.

Mathews Q2/ Bowtech Tribute


----------



## Bobhica (Nov 19, 2009)

*Bear Element*

Someone in the Swap and Sell section has a Bear Element with a 27" draw I believe for $250.  I had an Element and it is a sweet shooter, especially loaded for that price!


----------



## brokenarrow (Nov 19, 2009)

not looking for a good deal, i will only buy new as it is my main weapon, thanks


----------



## watermedic (Nov 19, 2009)

The best way that I can point you is http://www.pse-archery.com/cat.php?k=57248.

Our 2010 line is outstanding. The Vendetta series and the Axe series are awesome bows at affordable prices. The Omen is the flagship and is ready to rock at over 360 fps.

Give them a look over!

Chuck


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Nov 19, 2009)

dxt, i draw 27 too i wouldnt trade that bow for anything


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Nov 19, 2009)

I shoot a Parker Sidekick XP at a 60lb pull. I only draw 27" and it shoots foam in competition great but I just haven't put it in flesh yet.
Check it out at; http://parkerbows.com/pb/2007/bowse...tailsku=1056&sex=Male&age=8-16&experience=beg


----------



## dwills (Nov 19, 2009)

From someone with a short draw length (27 in), I would go with something more designed to be a speed bow. We don't really have to fear short brace heights like people with longer draw lengths. I shoot an 82nd airborne and love it. It's not exactly the smoothest thing in the world, but I like it alot. If I was going to buy a new bow today, I would look into the new hoyt alphaburner. I just got the opportunity to shoot one recently and it is sweet. It's smooth, fast, quiet, and accurate. To me, it's the best new bow released, but I have yet to shoot the new bowtech destroyer. I heard it's pretty awesome. Check into these two, shoot them and see what you like best. Hope this helps!


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 19, 2009)

The Alphaburner is about $1000 and the Destroyers are around $850. From what I've read both shoot great but only a few have gotten to shoot the Bowtech. They said it's like no other they've ever shot. FAST! too. 

But i'm looking hard at the new PSEs. The Axe 6 would probably still get you close to 300 with a lighter arrow and 70# draw. They say it's smooth as silk too.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 19, 2009)

Top of line or flagship bows for 2010 (speed bows listed last):

Hoyt Maxxis or Alpha Burner(more speed)
Mathews Monster, Reezen or XLR8(more speed)
Bowtech Destroyer 340 or 350(more speed)
PSE X-Force or Omen(more speed)
Elite GT-500 or Judge(more speed) 
Bear Attack


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (Nov 19, 2009)

As long as you're not planning on going over 60lb's ......

Bowtech Equalizer

27" @60lb's = 308fps !

It's still the fastest short draw bow (meaning anything 27" or less) ..... BT ought to have their head examined for not making it anymore.

Fiance picked up her SECOND Equalizer last night off Archery Talk for a backup bow.  So she now has an '06 and a '07 on it's way.

If you go with an Equalizer, make sure you get a '06/'07/'08 for the changable draw mod's.  '06's had a solid grip, '07/'08's had side plates.  '07/'08's had a few fps faster cam's.  '08's had the black colored cam's.

Hope this helps ...... Good Luck ...... Shoot as many different brands/models as you can find !


----------



## jleepeters (Nov 19, 2009)

I have an X force and shoot a 26 inch draw, with a lil over 300 grains of arrow and head I still shoot 292 fps at 60lbs. Its smooth as can be. I love it


----------



## adicted2archery4 (Nov 20, 2009)

I know two guys that are both shooting above 300.
25" draw Katera - 321 / easton axis 500 / 75gr wasp
27" draw Katera - 328 / easton axis 500 / 75gr wasp
I know it is hard to beleive but it will do it.


----------



## dwills (Nov 20, 2009)

You can easily get over 300 fps with any of the new speed bows, even with a short draw length. All you have to do is shoot a really light arrow, which you can do even at 70 pounds because of using short arrows. The thing is, if you shoot light arrows, you aren't maximizing your kinetic energy for hunting. For example, I'm shooting a 400 grain arrow at 295 fps out of my 82nd airborne, getting 75 pounds of kinetic energy. But it's a matter of personal choice. If you want speed and flat shooting, go with a light arrow. If you want hard hitting, maximum penetration, go with a heavier arrow.


----------



## andrew.durr (Nov 24, 2009)

I also have a short drawlength at 26.5 and I shot soo many bows before buying my latest one. I ended up getting the Diamond Stud. It is smooth, quiet, and fast: just a really good bow.


----------



## waits (Nov 24, 2009)

adicted2archery4 said:


> I know two guys that are both shooting above 300.
> 25" draw Katera - 321 / easton axis 500 / 75gr wasp
> 27" draw Katera - 328 / easton axis 500 / 75gr wasp
> I know it is hard to beleive but it will do it.



I shoot a 27"Draw Katera with a 365 grain arrow a 300 fps
pulling 70#'s Never had any kind of penetration issues and from my avatar you can tell what broadheads i shoot. I also shoot easton axis 500's. I am highly particular to hoyt bows but shoot all of them you can and take your own arrow with you i have seen lots of people use different arrows when trying to sell a bow on speed and quietness.


----------



## benellisbe (Nov 25, 2009)

I would not be as worried about KE.  As long as you have 40 or more, you can easily kill a whitetail.  With my current setup (X-Force GX 29" draw shooting 384.4 gn arrow) I achieve 96.96 ft. lbs of KE, but can step up to my 405 gn arrow (total weight with broadhead, etc) and i'm getting 90.39 ft. lbs (but it is quieter), which is overkill for a whitetail. I like the flat shooting aspect of the X-Force, it is dead in the hand, and fairly quiet as is.  I wouldn't look to another bow without taking a hard look at what PSE has to offer.


----------



## Tactical_Taylor (Nov 25, 2009)

just bought a pse nova, best shootin bow for years. its my second. limbs snapped on the first from shootin so much.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 25, 2009)

dux-n-dawgs said:


> As long as you're not planning on going over 60lb's ......
> 
> Bowtech Equalizer
> 
> ...



exact bow i was going to suggest.  i have never shot one, but as far as speed is concerned, it is a great one.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 26, 2009)

*Gee, I didn't know*

they made special bows for short armed people.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 26, 2009)

I shoot a Hoyt Turbohawk at 27"


----------



## j.irvin (Nov 26, 2009)

Mathews Prestige, Bowtech Equalizer.


----------



## MFX400 (Nov 26, 2009)

I shoot the Reezen 27' @ 60# I shoot a heavey arrow not looking for speed but if I cut my weight in half it would shoot 300 FPS +-


----------



## bownut-x2 (Nov 27, 2009)

I have a 27" in draw too, and I shoot the Diamond Iceman and love it,,, If money isn't an option though, I shot the new Hoyt Carbon Matrix,, in a word ,, "WOW",,, wish I had 1600 bucks!!!!!


----------



## Just 1 More (Nov 27, 2009)

Elite Gt500 or Judge


----------



## autalon (Nov 28, 2009)

*Bow tech captain - there is no substitute!*

BOW TECH CAPTAIN. You can change the draw length without a bow press in the field. Most Archey Technicians tell me that it's their favorite bow to setup.

It is one of the quickest bows out there as well. 

I shoot at 27", 71.5lbs. I shoot through 3/4 of my target at 30 yards with a field tip or broad head. 

Features: 
Brace Height 7" 
IBO Speed 315 - 323 fps 
Axle to Axle 34" 
Kinetic Energy 81.10 fpe 
Draw Length 24 - 30" 
Adjustable Let-Off 65 - 80% 
Draw Weight 50, 60, 70 
assembly.
CenterTrac Binary Cam® System   more info »  
Cam lean causes inaccuracy and inefficiency in the cam system, so BowTech discovered a way around this. By splitting the power cables to either side of each cam, tension from the cables is equalized, thereby eliminating cam lean. The payoff is a balanced, accurate cam system with plenty of speed.
Rotating Mod System   more info »  
Unlike most bows on the market today, BowTech bows do not require a new cam or module to set your draw length. Simply remove the module screws, rotate the module, and re-tighten. At least six inches of draw length adjustment and an infinite draw stop feature is available on most BowTech bows, allowing for custom draw length tuning for yourself or others.
Carbon Rod String Stop   more info »  
BowTech string stops are made of carbon which is one of the strongest vibration-dampening materials found on the planet. It is positioned directly in line with the stabilizer to effectively transfer vibration from the string to the stabilizer. This optimizes bow balance and dissipates noise and vibration efficiently.
BowTech Factory Strings    more info » BowTech is widely regarded for the best factory strings "out of the box". The secret is literally in the hands. BowTech strings are handmade in the USA to machine-grade tolerances. The string has exactly the same amount of twist across its entire length. Each individual string is precisely wound to within 1/32" difference in length and subjected to 450 pounds of tension for 3 times longer than necessary to eliminate creep. No other manufacturer matches this process today. The result is no string separation, no peep rotation and absolute stability with proper dealer setup.
Finish Options  

Get a Bowtech Captain and PM to thank me


----------



## RWK (Nov 28, 2009)

Look at Martin bows , resonably priced and they take a beating. I've shoot these boes since the early 70's. Rich


----------



## bullgator (Nov 29, 2009)

32" or 34" Athens Accomplice


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Nov 30, 2009)

I have the new Z7 from Mathews. AWESOME BOW. I am 27" 283fps. with a 400gr. arrow. 291 with 365gr. arrow. Extra smooth.


----------



## fsmullet (Dec 1, 2009)

I shoot a bowtech Air Raid at 27.5, drawing 75 pounds, arrow weight 385. Chrono'd at 316 fps


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 1, 2009)

I shot a Hoyt Maxxis 31 yesterday and it was sweet. i'll be gettin 1 soon! I've been a Mathews man for 9 yrs. time for a change!


----------



## bowhunter121 (Dec 1, 2009)

brokenarrow said:


> any information would be nice. Thanks



mathews monster


----------

